# Insulation removale



## betterdrywall (May 4, 2010)

I had problems finding a machine to remove insulation , was wanting to rent an insulation machine that had a reverse ,, but no such luck.. 

This is what I came up with, put it together yesterday and tried it out ,,, works great so far ,, only problem is,, it fills up the bag way too fast. http://www.harborfreight.com/2-hp-industrial-5-micron-dust-collector-97869.html
I am taking out the old paper cotton insulation.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

This probably wont help, but over here there are companies that specialize in the removal of insulation. Shredded paper used to be popular as an insulation. Here is a link.
http://www.insulvac.com.au/equipment-hire


----------



## betterdrywall (May 4, 2010)

gazman said:


> This probably wont help, but over here there are companies that specialize in the removal of insulation. Shredded paper used to be popular as an insulation. Here is a link.
> http://www.insulvac.com.au/equipment-hire


 Nope won't help at all Gazman,,, Sorry,, I did check out a few companies in my area ,, Way too expensive. I think they actually make more money than finishers do. I'll start up my own company , Keep the money for myself, and make more money on other jobs. :yes:


----------



## betterdrywall (May 4, 2010)

Hmm found this,, http://www.accu1direct.com/ I think it would cost a bit more than 200 bucks, and I think it does the same. anyway check out the accuvac 14 on this site. under vacuumes


----------



## betterdrywall (May 4, 2010)

Well so far so good. Not an easy task to say the least. The only problem so far has been with the bags. This setup is just too slow on change outs. As far as making the jobsite clean,, it works super. No more shopvacs for me . This is going to work great on smaller projects in the future.


----------

